# should i use 1x4's for moldings



## kjones2073 (Jul 11, 2008)

I want to make some molding's for my wall panel i was thinking about using 1x4's is this best or is there something else i should use


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kjones2073

That should be fine,, you may want to think about using the Wainscoting way of do it..

All done with one bit...

here's a neat way to make Wainscoting 

How-To Video below
Add sophistication to any room.

http://www.elitetrimworks.com/home.php
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html

==========



kjones2073 said:


> I want to make some molding's for my wall panel i was thinking about using 1x4's is this best or is there something else i should use


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Is it going to be painted? MDF can be used, its cheap, hard, machines well, and doesn't warp or twist.

http://magnate.net/video/Wainscot.mpg


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums I used 1x4's for my chair railing for my living room and haven't moved yet after 5 years of being up. They will work fine.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums kjones.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Welcome to the forums I used 1x4's for my chair railing for my living room and haven't moved yet after 5 years of being up. They will work fine.


Give it time Glenmore!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't see a problem Harry we had knotty pine back the farm that was older then you  Never had a problem with it only had to be cleaned once a year and revarnish every ten years.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well gee whiz Glenmore... so does Harry... (ducking)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You'll keep Mike!


----------

